# Are you a martyr to your bowels? bladder?



## writefx (Jan 25, 2005)

I try to spend as much time as possible indoors 'just in case'. Weekends are fraught with anxiety as I have to go out for most of the days. I wish illness on myself so I have a good excuse.Unexpected outings are a nightmare.I wonder how I ever managed to have a life before I became so obsessed.Perhaps I am using this as a way of getting out of doing things as I've had it most of my life but it had never stopped me from doing anything until now.I have greatly eliminated migraines which always had digestive elements of constipation or severe d. with joint pains, vomiting. This was by eliminating chocolate, chunks of cheese, alcohol.Triggers - eating standing upeating when fulleating meals without drinking lots of watereating a large mealWhat worksrelaxinghotwater bottleoil capsulesdistractionstomach excercisesstomach massageSimilar problems about going out with the bladder although if I forget about it it doesn't cause any problems at all.


----------

